# hello



## Coldbreath (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello everyone,I'm new here,I am come from China,I've just been in America for a few days.Now I'm preparing for my winter equipment.so here's a few questions.Is it cheaper to buy my equipment now than in winter?Where can i buy snowboard cheaper,in flagship shop,in sports shop,or on the internet?

can someone show me the answer?thanks:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

First off, welcome.

Yes, it's cheaper to buy now than in winter. It's cheaper on the internet than anywhere else with places like steepandcheap.com, brociety.com and whiskeymilita.com

Other sites had huge discounts in spring time and probably still have a lot left over are sierrasnowboards.com, backcountry.com, dogfunk.com, evogear.com.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah welcome.

You can probably find some discount stuff around now but I think shops will also have some enticing early season deals in a couple months along with some blow outs on last years inventory. There are usually plenty of deals to be had as long as you're not shopping mid season. 

With that said I'm a huge supporter of buying from your local board shop. Yes you can find better deals on line but usually when you add in shipping and such it's not huge. And I've never seen dogfunk.com, sierrasnowboards.com, or any other of the online retailers do much for the real community. While I've seen and attended rail jams and events put on by Suburban Blend and Phatman, both boardshops in my area. 

Support your local retailer and they will support you...


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Skis, Snowboards, Wakeboards, and Apparel | evo
Brociety.com: DC Photo Camo Hooded Sweatshirt - Men's - $12.99 - 73% off
WhiskeyMilitia.com: Analog Acton Denim Pant - Men's - $32.99 - 61% off
K5 Board Shop - Surf, Skate and Snowboard Clothing, Shoes & Accessories - Snowboarding, Surfing and Skateboarding Superstore
Milosport Since 1984: Utah Local and Online Snowboard Store
K5 Board Shop - Surf, Skate and Snowboard Clothing, Shoes & Accessories - Snowboarding, Surfing and Skateboarding Superstore
Dogfunk.com: Snowboarding Clothing and Gear from Burton, Volcom, DC Shoe Co., RVCA, Nixon, Oakley, Vans, Reef, DAKINE, Forum, and Zoo York
Backcountry.com: The North Face, Mountain Hardwear and Arc'teryx Skiing, Camping, Hiking and Backpacking Gear


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sometimes I hate the way this forum does links...


----------



## Coldbreath (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks
I think will look for a local shop first


----------

